# H1N1 Nurse costume



## jingles (Sep 8, 2009)

Can she be a pig nurse carrying those syringes?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Long sleeved/pants type scrubs (in pink), the bandolier of "shots" and a pig snout? 

Or the masks with a pig nose drawn on? 

I'd want to do something like a curly tail too...


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmmmmmm, are any of you married? 

NEVER ask your wife to wear anything that is related to swine/elephant/moose/sloth/sumo

I mean...thanks for the replies but comon'


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Happily married for almost 7 years... and totally okay with looking silly for a joke costume.  Pigs can be glamourous and cute... just look at Ms. Piggy! 

I'd go more along the lines of Nurse Lisa from Silent Hill (google it - she wears a red sweater!) if you think the wife would get angry at the swine flu nurse idea. 

Or just a regular nurse in scrubs with the bandolier... would still get the point across and be warm. 

What doe SHE say she wants to be costume-wise when you ask her? 






churchofsubgenius said:


> Hmmmmmmm, are any of you married?
> 
> NEVER ask your wife to wear anything that is related to swine/elephant/moose/sloth/sumo
> 
> I mean...thanks for the replies but comon'


----------



## bdf385 (Sep 21, 2009)

pig snout 

enough said


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

She doesn't mind funny stuff but we are going to a party where there is lots of "sexy wear" and suggesting she wear a pig nose would be swatted out of the air like a King Kong airplane.

She loved the H1N1 nurse idea...it's all in the details tho.

OMG, I looked up Nurse Lisa....whoa, that is spine chilling freaky.


----------



## DeadTed (Aug 12, 2007)

Definitely some sort of awesome surgical mask. Her face painted very skeletal-like.

Just images I found of some different surgical masks


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

The mask would look very cool but the idea is that she is injecting the innoculation...not the virus itself, I don't think anyone at the party would want the virus squirted into their mouths.

I am thinking of a few differant color liquors (red/green/blue) for differant viruses (H1N1/Bird Flu/The AIDS)


----------



## jadewik (Dec 6, 2007)

The bandolier got me thinking "Rambo"... which led to Van Hellsing... and a visual image of a hot, ass-kicking nurse.

Starting with the feet-- comfy white tennis shoes. White mid-calf/low-calf socks over some flesh colored nylons or ice-skating tights (for warmth). White capri pants for warmth. Long-ish (past hips) white nurse top-- longer than a dress shirt, but cut to fit a woman's physique. Black bandolier and belt with syringes that go with a modified NERF dart gun-- painted white with a red cross on it... and the darts resemble syringes. (If it works as a gun-- even better!) Then, hair pulled back and fixed with pencils with the white pillbox hat with the red cross... maybe a cross necklace or spike necklace... or vial of blood... 

That's what I picture....


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

How about a nurse costume and maybe on the top write "kickin' the swine one at a time" or something like that so that people get the outfit, without her having to have the obvious pig snout! Love the idea of the shot syringes!!


----------



## Addicted2Boo (Jul 19, 2009)

or maybe "Take the shot and a pig you're not" Might intice others to take the "shot" she offers up!!


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

Ah yes, now that I like. Ice skating tights are a nice touch, it'll keep her warmer and have that retro look. I would love to see her in clunky nurse shoes too (not sure if I have that kink..we'll see  ....but I bet she'll pick heels.

I was thinking about something written on her back like "Master Innoculator" and maybe some buttons that have medical funny slogans as Addicted2boo suggested. (jeez, hope the kids still have that button maker)


----------



## Reynard Muldrake (Oct 29, 2004)

How about a nurse's hat with a picture of a pig on it, and the red "no" symbol over it?

Or maybe she could be a wolf-nurse. With ears and a little nose (could just color her nose black). You know, the wolf is the natural enemy of the pig and whatnot...


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

So far I found these as stickers for recipients or buttons.


----------

